
Uber to develop flying taxis in Paris with new €20m research centre - programLyrique
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/may/24/uber-develop-flying-taxis-elevate-paris-research-advanced-technologies-centre
======
mratsim
Clickbait wording.

